# Off-shore Cyclone



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

Got an email today from one of my favorite suppliers, 'Banggood.com',(I mentioned them earlier as a good supplier of magnets).

It looks like another cyclone I've seen somewhere.

But, it must be made for the Australian market because the inlet will cause clockwise rotation! 

The price is right at about $17.00! With free shipping!

I just ordered one and I'll report on it soon.




High Efficiency Cyclone Powder Dust Collector Filter Top Quality For Vacuums IA1 at Banggood


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Banggood?! :0


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks identical to mine.
if the pipe sizes are about 2 1/2".
I'm definitely in the northern hemisphere and the clockwise rotation works just fine. I'm very pleased.
But you got it about half the price I paid.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2015)

Keep us updated on the quality. I was about ready to order an Oneida Dust Deputy which has had good reviews but the one from Bang good.com is about 1/3 the price.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

J.D. I'm looking forward to your review.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> Looks identical to mine.
> if the pipe sizes are about 2 1/2".
> *I'm definitely in the northern hemisphere* and the clockwise rotation works just fine. I'm very pleased.
> But you got it about half the price I paid.


Bob I was wondering where was Cyprus, and I found that we know it as CHIPRE island, and is far away from my country, and went to see some pics from there and you have a very nice mediterranean sea, nice beaches, that remembered me the Caribean sea in Mexico and some other beaches. How is the water temperature there?

Congrats, Chipre is a famous tourist place, Id like to go there some day 0


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

One thing I'm sure of, thats not a mexican name you have there, whats your story?

I'm English, and retired here 8 years ago. Its a wonderful place and where I live the temperature never goes below freezing (The mountains get snow, but I never go up there in the winter). We are in our winter now, day time temps as high as 22c, but night time down to single numbers. I had a holiday in Cancun many years ago, our summer temps and beaches are just like that.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> One thing I'm sure of, thats not a mexican name you have there, *whats your story?
> *
> I'm English, and retired here 8 years ago. Its a wonderful place and where I live the temperature never goes below freezing (The mountains get snow, but I never go up there in the winter). We are in our winter now, day time temps as high as 22c, but night time down to single numbers. I had a holiday in Cancun many years ago, our summer temps and beaches are just like that.


Chipre (Kypriakē Dēmokratia, Kibris Cumhuriyeti) :surprise:

As I mentioned the Caribean sea en Cancún looks very similar to Chipre island. :wink:


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

I just got a Dust Deputy for Christmas with 2 buckets and a hose. I did notice that this off shore Cyclone only has 4 mounting holes and the one I got had 6 with at gasket. the instruction sad to not tighten the bolts to much and with it attached to the bucket cover it was distorted and was thanking of putting reinforcement on the inside of the lid. With only 4 holes it may be even more important to do this.
Allen


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

firstmuller said:


> I just got a Dust Deputy for Christmas with 2 buckets and a hose. I did notice that this off shore Cyclone only has 4 mounting holes and the one I got had 6 with at gasket. the instruction sad to not tighten the bolts to much and with it attached to the bucket cover it was distorted and was thanking of putting reinforcement on the inside of the lid. With only 4 holes it may be even more important to do this.
> Allen


From what I have read the flange on the Dust Deputy is the weak spot, so I think it wise to install some reinforcement if it is free standing. This one will probably be the same.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

add more holes...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Mine is very strong nylon, the 4 holes are not a problem. But I did put a rubber gasket beneath it to help seal.
But I made my own bucket from a square plastic box with lid, and had to put wooden slats both sides of the lid as the box was collapsing under the suction.


----------



## onlyadon (Feb 21, 2016)

*cyclone review*

Any news on the review? This is cheaper than buying parts to make it yourself

Thanks


----------



## OttoW (Feb 13, 2016)

Hopefully you have some good news and reviews. 

A quick internet search and I don't think I'm brave enough to try the shopping on the website. 

Banggood Reviews - Consumer Reviews of Banggood.com | SiteJabber


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> From what I have read the flange on the Dust Deputy is the weak spot, so I think it wise to install some reinforcement if it is free standing. This one will probably be the same.
> Herb


I put a round 1/2 ply on the inside of the lid...worked like a charm...too flimsy without it...


----------

